# Samsung GS2 GT19100



## Skilleit (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys Im sorry if this is not supposed to be here, But I really need some advice.

I just recently bought a SGS2 in Canada with Bell Mobility and I was able to root my phone so that I could unlocked it. However Since I did this every time I turn on my phone I get a Yellow Triangle with and exclamation mark. and also this mark is on the top left corner of my home screen but very tiny. Now the phone works like a charm nothing is wrong, but I want to know if there is some way I can remove that from my power up screen and from the home screen?

And my last questions would be, Now that I have unlocked my phone can I unroot it? or will this locked my phone again?

Thanks .


----------



## codeworkx (Jul 27, 2011)

Use a little JIG adapter, will do the trick.

http://www.amazon.com/SainSmart-Don...73JQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318158637&sr=8-1


----------

